# Clawing his way up my back and legs and other things



## Gabreilla Moushigo (Jun 14, 2004)

I'm having a problem with Halifax clawing his way up my back - or hanging on my back - mostly when I am cleaning his litter box. I also have problems with him using me a ladder to get to his favorite things - or... well... just because he is frisky. 

I've tried pulling him off of me - putting him down - telling him "NO!" - no rewards - no encuragement. I'm not sure what else to do. I yell - because it hurts now - but it's not so bad... I'm just worried if he gains 10 lbs how it's going to feel if he tries to climb up my leg or grab onto my back.

He also has this rather embarassing facination with my bust - he slaps, grabs (with both paws), or chews at them (through a shirt), whenever he gets the chance... I mean... REALLY! What's wrong with him? He also likes to do the same to my butt if presented to him - I'm laying on my stomach or close enough to the bed to where he can bat at it. Anyone else have this problem? I find it mildly humerous - but I wonder if there is something behind it. Dominance? Weaned too soon? Wonders why I have these huge bumps on my body while his daddy doesn't?


----------



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

How old is he? I have found that it is usually a kitten thing to climb people and they outgrow it.  Barnaby used to do that when he was a kitten. Have you clipped his claws? When the claws have a blunt tip they can't latch onto some clothing (like jeans) so easily.


----------



## Misty (Nov 14, 2003)

I gotta laugh at eh bust thing. My Cleveland was terrible for that as a kitten. You'd life him up and 2 seconds later he'd be head first down your top. 
P.S. He also loves shirt buttons to chew on, maybe that had something to do with it.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Addison climbs up my left leg all the way to my waist and hangs on to me so that she is eye level with the counter EVERYTIME I get the can of food out. 

I figure that once she gains a little weight, this will be a bit uncomfortable for her as well, so I just laugh and keep doing my thing.


----------



## AngelZoo (Aug 24, 2003)

Every kitten I've ever had (which is a lot) grows out of this. Specially once you discourage it.


----------

